# Where to learn to make sushi in NY/NJ?



## vloglady

My friend and I would like to take a class, just for ourselves, on making sushi. I've dabbled but want to learn more. Something like an adult ed course at a college would be perfect. New York/ New Jersey/ Manhattan area.

any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kylew

I.C.E. offeres a variety of sushi classes in their recreational division. They are at 50 W.23rd in Manhattan. 212-847-0770 . This is one I pulled from the current catalog. Give them a call and ask if Hiroko Shimbo is teaching in the nrear future. I have taken sushi classes with her and she is excellent! 


Quick & Easy Sushi 
Erica Wides 1 session(s) 

course meets start day start date time other dates in course 

one day Fri 11/14/03 1:00 PM-4:00 PM none 

Tuition Fee: $75 
Prerequisite: None 


You’ll learn the basics of making beautiful, delicious sushi and maki rolls in a single afternoon. Techniques covered include how to properly cook sushi rice, easy fillings, the art of rolling, “inside-out” presentations, and cutting techniques. You’ll make Assorted Sushi; Kappa Maki; California Maki; Tuna and Avocado Maki; Vegetarian Futo-Maki; Tamago Rolled Omelet; and more. 



Location: 50 West 23rd Street


----------



## panini

There is a really nice guy in Dallas, Texas. His name is Robert Bifolal. He owns a company called vanishing art which is one of the finest ice sculpture schools. He has been very interest in Sushi and has gained enough knowledge by travel and work to teach.
Texas is a great place to visit, we just had a cold front move through and the temperature plummited to the upper 90's.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

sounds silly, but might be worth checking into. I just got either a middlesex county votech or similar flier in the mail that I 'think' had a sushi class among other cooking classes.

-Rob


----------



## chefkc

I'd highly recommend the NYC's French Culinary Institute's recreational course division:  The International Culinary Center. 

Next Sushi/Sashimi class is Friday - March 4th, 2011, 6 - 10pm

$195.

888-324-2433

Classes fill very quickly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jkun

I attended a sushi making class in Hoboken, NJ recently run by a woman named Yuko. I attended her "Sushi Roll Master" class along with 2 other people. We had a great time learning to make several different kinds of sushi rolls plus Miso soup and an amazing dessert. Yuko was a great teacher showing us step-by-step how to make each beautiful roll. After we prepared all of our rolls we sat down together and ate each delicious roll along with the Miso soup and dessert. We even got to keep our sushi rolling mat so that we could make the rolls at home. It was a fantastic experience and I plan on taking some of her other classes. Plus, it only cost $45 for the 2.5hr session. That's 1/4 of the $195 price for the sushi lesson at the Int'l Culinary Center suggested by ChefKC! Yuko's website is http://www.yukoscooking.com.


----------



## rico

Can you post me her information?


----------

